# New Guy!!!



## chippster (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey what's up everybody.
I'm a rookie fisherman just got my first boat in April. I've been following this forum since then trolling for answers to questions I've had. I've finally decided to man up and register so I can ask my questions myself. 
I mostly stay in backwater/east bay or garçon point. Haven't had a whole lot of success and I'm not very familiar with topwater fishing. So this is me pouring my heart out lookin' for acceptance. Haha


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

First Welcome aboard !! I don't fish the eastbay myself so cann't help there. If you want to catch Kings and /or spanish, the bay would work Also the pass . You don't say what type of boat. Basically the weather for Saturday looks like 1 foot, should be able to catch Kings or spanish or go to one of the public wreaks for trigger. If you need more ifo on how ask


----------



## chippster (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a 16' Cape Horn, so I'm a little skittish about getting around the pass I've seen how rough it can get.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

that cape is plenty boat to go out of the pass. Pick your days and dont go out in anything crazy, but most of the tme you will be fine


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

X2 for the Cape Horn. They are fiberglass battleships. Even the 16 will handle more than you probably are willing to.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Pick your days, calm winds, low sea's 1-2 or 2-3 foot seas.
Learn how to ride the waves coming back in. You cape horn is more than capable. Keep moving forward dont stop or turn sideways..
Be safe have fun. Life is good, see you outside the pass.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Been catching some specs and lots and lots of small reds mostly 15-17" but a few big enough to keep. Archie Glover around I-10 bridge and train tracks close to the beach. Daylight to about 9a.m. specs on white or light color spook, reds on gulp shrimp or grub with cut bait.


----------



## sdarby (Aug 21, 2012)

Dont know alot but if you need some to go out with give me a yell always looking for a ride


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to fish Garcon all the time, then slacked off since I got rid of my sled. Then I got another sled and have been out there once. How are you wanting to fish? Lure, cut/live bait? I like to shark fish out at Garcon. I have a 17.5 Cat and on a good day, I'll go out and that 16 you got will handle some seas too so don't be too worried.....


----------

